# Security Updates... Very Informative



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I signed up to this web site quite some time ago. I get emails daily on new exploits and the like! I understand some, but much of it goes over my head. Anyway... I thought it might be a helpful resource to others.

http://www.securiteam.com/


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i have been there some time ago too and it is very informative and the like... very well mannered site.


----------

